# COBWEB Classes



## BWH LT (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anyone know when and where any COBWEB training classes are being held?? I have a few officers that I need to get through.
Thanks!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Not sure if you still need it, but they're doing a class at Bentley College August 16-18 and at Stonehill College August 21-23...cost is $289.

I don't have their number handy, but it is posted elsewhere on here.


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

C.O.B.W.E.B. 781-395-8708. I am going to the one at Stonehill College.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

I think the one at Bentley is still good. Im attending the one at Stonehill College.
Also check out LEAPS in the SEMINARS section.


----------

